# Update failed - 12.0-RELEASE-p8



## A.Ch (Sep 11, 2019)

Hello,

I am on 12.0-RELEASE-p8. When I try to run "*freebsd-update fetch*" I get the below error:

```
root@user:/ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... failed.
```

I searched in the forum but none of the offered solutions worked. I would appreciate if you help me to solve this issue.

Thank you in advanced.


----------



## exist (Sep 11, 2019)

Hi,

I have the same issue, but with a 12.0-p10 system 









						freebsd-update fails to fetch metadata files
					

Hi,  12.0-p10 system. This was arrived at by upgrading an old 12-stable system (r349995)  # freebsd-version -ku 12.0-RELEASE-p10 12.0-RELEASE-p10   # freebsd-update fetch Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found. Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## exist (Sep 12, 2019)

A.Ch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am on 12.0-RELEASE-p8. When I try to run "*freebsd-update fetch*" I get the below error:
> 
> ...



do this: which phttpget

if it doesn't exist and you have sources, do this:

cd /usr/src/usr.sbin/portsnap/phttpget && make && make install

then run freebsd-update fetch again


----------



## A.Ch (Sep 12, 2019)

Thank you for your reply but this directory does not exist.

However, I have phttpget and its loctaed in usr/libexec/phttpget

any recommendations ?


----------



## PhilomathicLife (Sep 12, 2019)

I am also having trouble patching from 12.0-RELEASE-p8 to 12.0-RELEASE-p10. Unlike you, I do not receive any indication that something failed though (Thread unable-to-patch-12-0-release-p8-to-12-0-release-p10.72276/). I know this post does nothing in terms of helping you solve the issue, but I thought I'd mention that I'm having similar problems.

I don't think `/usr/src/` matters unless you are trying to compile the OS, but perhaps I am mistaken as I don't have anything in that directory either.


----------



## exist (Sep 13, 2019)

whats the output of

```
freebsd-update --debug fetch
```

and 

```
which portsnap
```


----------



## PhilomathicLife (Sep 13, 2019)

A.Ch, not sure if this is your problem; but SirDice, was able to fix my issue. I foolishly removed the `Components` line in `/etc/freebsd-update.conf`. Now that I added `Components world kernel` to that file, I was able to successfully patch to 12.0-RELEASE-p10.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 15, 2019)

None of the suggestions here have worked. 
"freebsd-update --debug fetch" shows that 

```
# freebsd-update --debug fetch                                      
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... 
latest.ssl                                             512  B 1844 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching metadata index... 
cae42a89f90be555b530a759cd400925bce03ed73ee78e         225  B  787 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... 
/usr/libexec/phttpget update2.freebsd.org 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/273c2e8d8e7e27b403b292860c6c6e550760b49aa0f3b5f0fecb8581cb881b7b.gz 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/309f650c00f36f679ad34cd1183f64eef3f73b46ce3f0ad9d2400f3c11de90ec.gz 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/69c15da19afc4bcb296a5314e62a6795d94318a9cd80fa944bd4e1129326e4d3.gz
http://update2.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/273c2e8d8e7e27b403b292860c6c6e550760b49aa0f3b5f0fecb8581cb881b7b.gz: 404 Error (ignored)
http://update2.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/309f650c00f36f679ad34cd1183f64eef3f73b46ce3f0ad9d2400f3c11de90ec.gz: 200 OK
http://update2.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/69c15da19afc4bcb296a5314e62a6795d94318a9cd80fa944bd4e1129326e4d3.gz: 200 OK
```

Other servers throw the same error:

```
# freebsd-update --debug -s update4.freebsd.org fetch
Looking up update4.freebsd.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update4.freebsd.org... 
latest.ssl                                             512  B 1991 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching metadata index... 
cae42a89f90be555b530a759cd400925bce03ed73ee78e         225  B  747 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching 3 metadata files... 
/usr/libexec/phttpget update4.freebsd.org 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/273c2e8d8e7e27b403b292860c6c6e550760b49aa0f3b5f0fecb8581cb881b7b.gz 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/309f6
50c00f36f679ad34cd1183f64eef3f73b46ce3f0ad9d2400f3c11de90ec.gz 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/69c15da19afc4bcb296a5314e62a6795d94318a9cd80fa944bd4e1129326e4d3.gz
http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/273c2e8d8e7e27b403b292860c6c6e550760b49aa0f3b5f0fecb8581cb881b7b.gz: 404 Error (ignored)
http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/309f650c00f36f679ad34cd1183f64eef3f73b46ce3f0ad9d2400f3c11de90ec.gz: 200 OK
http://update4.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/69c15da19afc4bcb296a5314e62a6795d94318a9cd80fa944bd4e1129326e4d3.gz: 200 OK
failed.
```

Removing src from freebsd-update.conf would not help.
Recommendations from other threads and bugzilla failed e.g. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/freebsd-update-fails-to-fetch-metadata-files.72269/


----------



## A.Ch (Sep 15, 2019)

PhilomathicLife said:


> A.Ch, not sure if this is your problem; but SirDice, was able to fix my issue. I foolishly removed the `Components` line in `/etc/freebsd-update.conf`. Now that I added `Components world kernel` to that file, I was able to successfully patch to 12.0-RELEASE-p10.



PhilomathicLife , No definitely this is not my issue as my components in the config file are: Components src kernel world

No success yet. 

Any help regarding this issue would be appreciated.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 15, 2019)

It is a bug/server failure; I saw in bugzilla that some options like WITHOUT_FREEBSD_UPDATE= AND WITHOUT_PORTSNAP= can be used in src.conf. I tried either or both but no luck.

I saw SirDICE write in a thread that such failure get quickly fixed when noticed.

Let's keep fingers crossed.


----------



## A.Ch (Sep 15, 2019)

I believe its a Update Server issue as well.
This is my update log:


```
root@u:/var/db # freebsd-update -v debug fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.freebsd.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org...
latest.ssl                                             512  B 1133 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching metadata index...
cae42a89f90be555b530a759cd400925bce03ed73ee78e         225  B  701 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching 1 metadata files...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update1.freebsd.org 12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/7d938ec22c834166504058accdb83c10376772f3767ecc582e1f43b3a82c599f.gz
http://update1.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/7d938ec22c834166504058accdb83c10376772f3767ecc582e1f43b3a82c599f.gz: 404 Error (ignored)
failed.
```

Thank you


----------



## A.Ch (Sep 15, 2019)

I noticed that this link does not open in the browser also (404 not found)  as it is mentioned in the log:



			http://update1.freebsd.org/12.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/7d938ec22c834166504058accdb83c10376772f3767ecc582e1f43b3a82c599f.gz
		


I also tried other update servers.

Any ideas ?


----------



## A.Ch (Oct 6, 2019)

Any ideas? Dear FreeBSD Admins... please recommend a solution for us... 

Thank you alot


----------



## Geezer (Oct 6, 2019)

Upgrade 9.1-RC3 => 9.1-RELEASE files/.gz not found
					

Since changing my server to FreeBSD a few months ago I have already learned a lot about the OS and so but upgrading / updating is still a challenge, especially if it fails.  Does any of you can help me or point me to documentation that can help me solve the following error I get when trying to...




					forums.FreeBSD.org


----------



## aht0 (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd download the STABLE sources and proceed with the upgrade from there..


----------



## Donald Baud (Oct 13, 2019)

I just cleaned the /var/db/freebsd-update tree:
`rm -r /var/db/freebsd-update/*`

after that: 
`freebsd-update fetch install`


----------



## tysken (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi all,

I have the same issue, I tried Donald Baud suggestion but I'm back at square one again. Thanks for the suggestion Donald.


----------



## criley (Nov 12, 2019)

I also am having a horrid time doing upgrades. Here is my output.

```
-> freebsd-update --debug upgrade -r 12.1-RELEASE
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 11.2-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org...
latest.ssl                                    100% of  512  B 5256 kBps 00m00s
done.
Fetching metadata index...
7782b5018d447dd196426034f86e38406b1c6fed54458e100% of  225  B 1390 kBps 00m00s
done.
Fetching 2 metadata files...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update1.freebsd.org 11.2-RELEASE/amd64/m/338abe7724254c70a75df7dd846f6d6145bcf498bfe40b9220f662e312e16b81.gz 11.2-RELEASE/amd64/m/c96c5248dcbe65e0103e79436bff79270b1b0189945453acc8802ecdb7fef124.gz
phttpget: Connection failure
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt.
```
It would be nice to get this resolved as I have machines that I don't want to have to convert to Centos.


----------



## exist (Nov 16, 2019)

criley said:


> I also am having a horrid time doing upgrades. Here is my output.
> 
> ```
> -> freebsd-update --debug upgrade -r 12.1-RELEASE
> ...



hi, I ran into this problem with one machine a little earlier in the day. The connection went down/up so it must have broken the download. I just re-ran the upgrade command and it all worked ok.


----------



## unitrunker (May 4, 2022)

Seems to be a problem again.


```
root@www:~ # freebsd-update upgrade -r 13.1-RELEASE
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic world/base world/lib32

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:
kernel/generic-dbg world/base-dbg world/lib32-dbg

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.1-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.

This may be because upgrading from this platform (amd64)
or release (13.1-RELEASE) is unsupported by freebsd-update. Only
platforms with Tier 1 support can be upgraded by freebsd-update.
See https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/index.html for more info.

If unsupported, FreeBSD must be upgraded by source.
```


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 4, 2022)

I can ping both those machines so likely to be DNS or networking issues.

Oh, hang on, you are asking for 13.1-RELEASE - it's not released yet?









						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




Got to wait at least a couple more weeks.


----------



## Bunglefoot (May 8, 2022)

I'm trying to upgrade from 12.3 to 13.0:

 # freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.3-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg src/src world/base world/base-dbg
world/doc world/lib32 world/lib32-dbg

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches. done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Fetching files from 12.3-RELEASE for merging... done.
Preparing to download files... done.


it goes about downloading and applying patches for several hours, then errors out:

....8740....8750....8760....8770... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
0b37b2c7e3046aca917808c78b9bc291465c04889851681e1d9a29bc04cc3bb2 has incorrect hash.
root@newphoenix:~ #

i've done this twice (after cleaning  /var/db/freebsd-update/) and have similar results.  the first time it errored out earlier:

...1070....1080....1090....1100....1110....1120....1130....1140....1150....1160....1170....1180....1190....1200....1210....1220... gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
0600be5906e063f04dc4aa0812d9c6259d91571c96238c649de0d0a50d690e02 has incorrect hash.


is there any way to restart and pick up where it left off?


----------



## Bunglefoot (May 8, 2022)

i tried it again after clearing /var/db/freebsd-update, and it failed again:

root@newphoenix:/var/db/freebsd-update # freebsd-update -r 13.0-RELEASE -v debug upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.3-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org...
latest.ssl                                             512  B 6413 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching metadata index...
f2594d83e0cee8536ea47e5b91cae6257d0f9ad742c016         225  B 2853 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching 1 metadata files...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update1.freebsd.org 12.3-RELEASE/amd64/m/84dd87da5ed5645c984fe255615f379edeadfbfa3b0b76f1ce55a250845e21f4.gz
http://update1.freebsd.org/12.3-REL...55615f379edeadfbfa3b0b76f1ce55a250845e21f4.gz: 200 OK
done.
Inspecting system... done.

The following components of FreeBSD seem to be installed:
kernel/generic kernel/generic-dbg src/src world/base world/base-dbg
world/doc world/lib32 world/lib32-dbg

The following components of FreeBSD do not seem to be installed:

Does this look reasonable (y/n)? y

Fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RELEASE from update1.freebsd.org...
latest.ssl                                             512  B 5102 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching metadata index...
bdc7b58bfda4f9a2038eeedc7ee1dd7d51daab9f080538         225  B 3145 kBps    00s
done.
Fetching 1 metadata patches...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update1.freebsd.org 13.0-RELEASE/amd64/tp/84dd87da5ed5645c984fe255615f379edeadfbfa3b0b76f1ce55a250845e21f4-20b01a51f2b370b747899adf4e9c4e79bb85bfdf8076b6651d5c8457794713e8.gz
http://update1.freebsd.org/13.0-REL...df4e9c4e79bb85bfdf8076b6651d5c8457794713e8.gz: 404 Error (ignored)
 done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 1 metadata files...
/usr/libexec/phttpget update1.freebsd.org 13.0-RELEASE/amd64/m/20b01a51f2b370b747899adf4e9c4e79bb85bfdf8076b6651d5c8457794713e8.gz
phttpget: Connection failure
gunzip: (stdin): unexpected end of file
metadata is corrupt.



has anybody got the upgrade from 12.3 to 13.0 to work?   if so, how?

thanks!


----------



## Emrion (May 8, 2022)

I don't know about the specific errors you got but 12.3-RELEASE is more recent than 13.0, so upgrade in this way isn't supported. See here: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/

You should wait for 13.1−RELEASE.


----------



## Erichans (May 8, 2022)

Emrion said:


> [...] but 12.3-RELEASE is more recent than 13.0, so upgrade in this way isn't supported. See here: https://www.freebsd.org/releases/


 Is this true?

As a practical matter* I do not know if you can or cannot upgrade from 12.3-RELEASE to 13.0-RELEASE.

24.2.3. Performing Major and Minor Version Upgrades states:


> Upgrades from one minor version of FreeBSD to another, like from FreeBSD 9.0 to FreeBSD 9.1, are called _minor version_ upgrades. _Major version_ upgrades occur when FreeBSD is upgraded from one major version to another, like from FreeBSD 9.X to FreeBSD 10.X. Both types of upgrades can be performed by providing freebsd-update with a release version target.


This mentions no restrictions for upgrading from X.y-RELEASE to X+1.z-RELEASE, even when y>z.

If Emrion is right, a user _must_ take into account the actual release dates and confirm that the upgrade is to a (higher major) version that has a later release date than the version from which one upgrades.

However, I've not come across anything that explicitly mentions these kinds of limitations and possible problems with such an upgrade path. The only thing I've found related to this issue is in the FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE Release Notes:


> The release distribution to which these release notes apply represents a point along the 13-STABLE development branch between 12.2-RELEASE and the future 13.1-RELEASE. Information regarding pre-built, binary release distributions along this branch can be found at https://www.FreeBSD.org/releases/.




___
* Edit: i.e.: I haven't performed an upgrade from 12.3-RELEASE to 13.0-RELEASE


----------



## richardtoohey2 (May 9, 2022)

I don’t think it’s true, no.

I think people have mangled their systems trying to rollback or downgrade.


----------



## Bunglefoot (May 14, 2022)

That's a little difficult to grasp logically.   By logical extension, is 12.3 is an upgrade from 13.0 because its newer? 

I want to get to 13.x for OpenZFS.  I don't want to start populating my raid with the 12.x ZFS, and then try to upgrade to OpenZFS later with dozens of terabytes on the array.

Would 12.2 upgrade to 13.0?   If so, can i downgrade back to 12.2?
or is it possible to graft OpenZFS on what i have?


----------



## Emrion (May 14, 2022)

You have on this forum several examples of such failed upgrades. I don't know if problems like these are systematic but, always look at the date of the version you are running and the version you want to go. If the second is anterior to the first, DON'T UPGRADE THIS WAY.

As I already said, wait for 13.1-RELEASE, it's imminent now.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 18, 2022)

unitrunker said:


> Seems to be a problem again.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



13.1-RELEASE did not exist at the time.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 18, 2022)

Bunglefoot said:


> … Would 12.2 upgrade to 13.0?



Yes.



Bunglefoot said:


> If so, can i downgrade back to 12.2?



If you have a ZFS boot environment that's 12.2: yes.



Bunglefoot said:


> or is it possible to graft OpenZFS on what i have?



sysutils/openzfs

Loosely speaking: the port might sometimes behind, sometimes ahead of what's integral to 13.⋯-RELEASE.



Emrion said:


> 12.3-RELEASE is more recent than 13.0, so upgrade in this way isn't supported.





Erichans said:


> Is this true?



No.


----------



## pader (Oct 25, 2022)

Sometime you may need special current freebsd version when your freebsd version is not latest before.
For example, from 13.0 upgrade to 13.1 is normal, but from 12.2 upgrade to 13.1 will get this error.
You need:


> freebsd-update -r 13.1-RELEASE --currently-running 12.2-RELEASE upgrade


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2022)

pader said:


> but from 12.2 upgrade to 13.1 will get this error.


No. You can upgrade from 12.2 to 13.1. No need for anything special.


----------

